# This is fly



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cool stuff. BTW, thanks for sending it on Monday feakin' Morning  !#@($*#! [email protected]#)#*( How am I supose to get my work done now??????


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Anytime Tom... ;D 

I really like the design of the site... 

I just realized I posted this in the wrong section, pre-coffee post... can you please move it to the Fly section. That's where I meant to put it... sorry! :-[


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The online magazine format is a major trend in publishing. I know of several magazines using it. Thisisfly.com appears to be a very light weight version. Most of the others that I have seen have zoom capabilities and a few other features. Still I like what they are doing. It has a very fresh vibe and a lot of energy. 


Side note: I don't even read traditional fishing magazines on a regular basis anymore. I don't like paying for magaizines that are primaily advertising.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> How am I supose to get my work done now??????



X2


I like the layout of the online magazine. Cool interview with Jamie Howard. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

very cool magazine. how about that gill net article...i applaude that guy for doing what he did, i would do the same thing. cool site.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You guys are killing me. I am trying to wait until this evening to read it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, just what I need another distraction.  

Looks interesting though, thanks for the link. - eric


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've seen a few online mags that were too over done. I like this one that's for sure!


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

> very cool magazine.  how about that gill net article...i applaude that guy for doing what he did, i would do the same thing.  cool site.


Thanks. I have been lurking this board for a while. I got a lot of grief locally for taking the vid and turning it in. The owner of the net is an old lady and some local folks tried to make it out like I got a poor old lady who was fishing for her family in trouble. in reality she owns about 5 miles of waterfront around here and having to fish for her dinner is not one of her problems. 
Thanks again.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

I enjoyed reading your article. Great job! If you ever make it to the central Florida area (either coast) you have a ride on my boat any time.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> > very cool magazine. how about that gill net article...i applaude that guy for doing what he did, i would do the same thing. cool site.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been lurking this board for a while. I got a lot of grief locally for taking the vid and turning it in. The owner of the net is an old lady and some local folks tried to make it out like I got a poor old lady who was fishing for her family in trouble. in reality she owns about 5 miles of waterfront around here and having to fish for her dinner is not one of her problems.
> Thanks again.




Welcome to the forum. Love the sarcasm in the video. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! BTW... Great Permit picture in issue #2... 

Pat is very photogenic. ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=welcome.gif] enjoyed the article very mcuh. that little old lady should have known better!! if that was me, im not a little old lady however, i would feel horrible and make a public appologee and confess to my stupidity!! i applaud you for what you did!! [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

